# Speargun Reccomendations?



## jer4011

I just recently got into spearfishing. I've been borrowing a gun but would like to get my own. I have been using a JBL 38" gun and it doesn't seem very strong even with new bands on it. I have had several shots just bounce off of fish.

What are some good brands to look at? My buddy has a Riffe but I would like to have the ability to shoot again without wrapping the cord back up again. What are some other brands that are still strong. I liked the Ocean Rhinos I saw but they were really expensive.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

I recommend Riffe guns. I have three of them and love 'um. They shoot very straight, which is critical when shooting bigger fish. With a little practice you will be able to reload quickly.


----------



## lobsterman

Check out the AB Biller 48" also, great gun and it won't break the bank.


----------



## wm4480

i'll put a bump in for ocean rhino/spearfishing specialties. they aint the prettiest guns like the riffe's are, but they are durable, shoot true, and straight up kill shit.

-Wilson


----------



## Evensplit

AB Biller mahogany 42 or 48 is the best all around deal on a gun. Good power, low maintenance, and easy on the wallet up front.


----------



## DreamWeaver21

Evensplit said:


> AB Biller mahogany 42 or 48 is the best all around deal on a gun. Good power, low maintenance, and easy on the wallet up front.


Myself and two of my friends all have 42 AB Millers and have been happy with them.


----------



## jer4011

Evensplit said:


> AB Biller mahogany 42 or 48 is the best all around deal on a gun. Good power, low maintenance, and easy on the wallet up front.


Are spearguns going to be on sale at MBT for your sale?


----------



## Cobiacatcher

I have a Riffe spear gun Ill sell ya. Check out the scuba gear for sale section.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f53/riffe-competitor-speargun-2xs-77853/


----------



## FenderBender

I'd get the biggest wooden gun you can afford.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11

I was given a Mako Predator-Pro for my birthday this past year and love it. My brother said when he ordered it that the guy that makes them picks up the phone and will tailor the gun to what you are going to be fishing for and will answer any questions you have. I have had no issues with the gun and mine has 2 bands and I have had the whole shaft go all the way through a snapper or medium sized grouper at 15 feet. Even though it is aluminum, it will still float without the shaft on. The price is comparable to JBL and less than most nice Riffe. I would at least call them or check the website. They will built it as long as you want and with as many bands as you want too.


----------



## Clay-Doh

FenderBender hit it on the head. Go wooden, go as big as you cAN COMFORTABLY LOAD (IF YOUR GOING TO BE WRECK DIVING IN THIS AREA AND WANT TO TAKE NICE aj AND SUCH) ooops...caps lock button.

For most people a 42 to 48" is a good choice. I am tall enough with long arms I have always used a 55". 

Then pay as much as you can afford for the quality you want. Billers are great guns. A used JBL Woody at least 5 years old is a great gun. There ew ones are built about as as strong as a Kleenex...wich is a shame, and I know personally of at least 5 new ones off the shelf fail or outright break. Some before leaving the shop.

I had a Riffe and loved it...but recently sold it and got a custom Deathstick...poured epoxy enclosed track. I will never shoot a different gun unless they invent a semi-auto...haa haa. But it has a $650 price tag.


----------



## Pierce07

Clay-Doh said:


> FenderBender hit it on the head. Go wooden, go as big as you cAN COMFORTABLY LOAD (IF YOUR GOING TO BE WRECK DIVING IN THIS AREA AND WANT TO TAKE NICE aj AND SUCH) ooops...caps lock button.
> 
> For most people a 42 to 48" is a good choice. I am tall enough with long arms I have always used a 55".
> 
> Then pay as much as you can afford for the quality you want. Billers are great guns. A used JBL Woody at least 5 years old is a great gun. There ew ones are built about as as strong as a Kleenex...wich is a shame, and I know personally of at least 5 new ones off the shelf fail or outright break. Some before leaving the shop.
> 
> I had a Riffe and loved it...but recently sold it and got a custom Deathstick...poured epoxy enclosed track. I will never shoot a different gun unless they invent a semi-auto...haa haa. But it has a $650 price tag.


How much did you have to drink when you posted this? I see cap locks, about 10 spelling errors, and you use more periods then a 15 year high school cheerleader. 

To answer you question. Go wood. If you don't want to upgrade again soon get something that's high quality. Also beware of the internet "deals" a lot of times the ebay gun ends up costing you more then a new one out of the shops. Bands, shorkchords, and tips end up costing a lot.


----------



## jer4011

Thanks for all the input. I am really leaning towards a 48 or 52 Ocean Rhino right now, but I am still considering the Riffes too. I just really like some of the added features I have seen on the Rhinos (especially the kill spike).

Will there be a big difference in the power between a 48 and 52? If not I wouldn't mind the shorter gun just for maneuverability.


----------



## BOHUNTER1

Pierce.. Thats the best he can do. Remember he is from that Country called Detriot! 



If anyone want s a BEAST of a gun I got one Ive never dipped in the water. I just dont think Ill be using it anytime soon. I kinda fell in love with the River Diving and its hard to convince FWC that the water is Salt and those mullet I followed from the gulf. So ... Im kinda just letting it sit there. 


I bought it from Clay-Doh for like $695.00 < I got ripped.. thats how I met him... LOL... but Im willing to send it home with anyone for $250.00 Brand new bands, I think we got them 2 inches long so I might could reach them. Its a 60" AB BILLER, brand new shaft, 3 brand new 5/8" bands and I have never pulled the trigger on it. Im 5'10" and my arms are at the stretch limits to touch the bands. Its a bad SOB when loaded though! I dont know a lot about them. Im going to Disney Dec 14th with the family so a few extra bucks in my pocket would be nice. If you are interested::

[email protected]

Ill have to get those band lengths from Clay if he remembers. I might stick it on another board too. So just email me, Im live in Pea Ridge. Be glad to let ya look at it. If you are short its too big for ya! Its tough, if you miss and have to reload it.. LOL Oh well it will take any fish Im sure.


STEVE


----------



## jer4011

Sounds like a nice gun but I am 5'10" too, so I am thinking I will need a gun that is a little shorter.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Dang Bohunter! Call me a criminal on another thread...now you insult my eduactaion from the fine Detroit School systems!!! Haa haaa..

If I sold you that gun for $695...Im still waitin for the rest of the money then! That sucks you haven't got to use it yet...it's a beast!


And PAul...I not lucky enough to got a colage edumaction like yoo.


----------



## Pierce07

Clay-Doh said:


> Dang Bohunter! Call me a criminal on another thread...now you insult my eduactaion from the fine Detroit School systems!!! Haa haaa..
> 
> If I sold you that gun for $695...Im still waitin for the rest of the money then! That sucks you haven't got to use it yet...it's a beast!
> 
> 
> And PAul...I not lucky enough to got a colage edumaction like yoo.


I can teach you I got my degree in Underwater Basket Weaving


----------



## jer4011

I have seen a lot of other forums talking about these guns. I will look into them a little more.




ClemsonTiger11 said:


> I was given a Mako Predator-Pro for my birthday this past year and love it. My brother said when he ordered it that the guy that makes them picks up the phone and will tailor the gun to what you are going to be fishing for and will answer any questions you have. I have had no issues with the gun and mine has 2 bands and I have had the whole shaft go all the way through a snapper or medium sized grouper at 15 feet. Even though it is aluminum, it will still float without the shaft on. The price is comparable to JBL and less than most nice Riffe. I would at least call them or check the website. They will built it as long as you want and with as many bands as you want too.


----------



## Pierce07

No offense to anyone who owns them but Makos are kinda Euro trash. I don't like metal guns of any sort and have seen quite a few get broken just in shipping. I'd stay away from these Euro style guns. Then again that's just my opinion. 

For the long run the wooden guns will last you longer.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11

Thats good to know, I've only had my gun for a little while so I haven't had any issues yet. Do you know what on them actually breaks? I am assuming the aluminum body of the gun? I was kinda hoping since they were made in the US they would be of pretty good quality. From what my brother said, the guy seemed real nice on the phone. I wonder of they have any kind of return policy if one does break?


----------



## Pierce07

It wasn't a Mako that I seen break and it was the butt of the gun that you load with. The one I saw that was broke looked flimsy and seemed like a weak point on the gun. I've actually never seen the body break on one of those guns and I shot one for about a year on the jetties in Alabama. Not saying that yours will I know Mako is a good company just saying there are some companies out there to watch out for.


----------



## Top Dawg

I have a riffe standard 3 series and i love it because i can take it to go shoot snappers or i could go blue water and shoot wahoos and small tunas and riffes are very accuarate and dependable also.


----------



## Pierce07

Swing down to MBT they're having a huge fall sale and I know they have some of their spearguns on sale. They will treat you right and make sure that you're taken care of. I bought almost all my guns from them

They have Riffe, JBL, AB Biller all great guns


----------



## jer4011

I went down there today and talked with Evensplit. He was very helpful. He said he could get me a Rhino if thats what I wanted. I am leaning towards the Riffe right now.

Can anyone confirm if the Rhinos are buoyant when the shaft is not in it? I thought they were positive but I'd like to know for sure before I make my final decision.


----------



## wm4480

from experience with my 48' Ocean Rhino, the front muzzle is slightly bouyant w/o the shaft in place. I usually tie my gun off to the wreck for AJ's or keep it in hand if shooting smaller fish - but if I have control of the fish and do set it down on the bottom/wreck, the muzzle end will just slightly float up about 6" to a foot off the surface its resting on. no big deal in my opinion. it does not affect the shot or overall balance with the shaft loaded.

if you want i can bring my gun over to MBT sometime and let you take a look if you think you wanna order one. I've got it pimped with the "optional extras." (And your earlier comment was correct, the kill spike is MONEY.)

Jim (Evensplit) and Fritz know how to get in touch with me or feel free to PM me if you have any Ocean Rhino questions I can help you with.

Take care,
-Wilson


----------



## jer4011

wm4480 said:


> from experience with my 48' Ocean Rhino, the front muzzle is slightly bouyant w/o the shaft in place. I usually tie my gun off to the wreck for AJ's or keep it in hand if shooting smaller fish - but if I have control of the fish and do set it down on the bottom/wreck, the muzzle end will just slightly float up about 6" to a foot off the surface its resting on.
> -Wilson


I think they said they were going to have some Rhinos at MBT this weekend. I plan on being down at some point. I would like to see them both side by side.

By the way how have you liked using your Rhino? Have you ever ever a Riffe? How does it compare in your opinion?


----------



## Pierce07

I use to own a Rhino and they're good guns. I also have had Riffes too. The Riffe in my opinion is a much quieter and smooth shooting gun. It does take a little practice to learn how to rap the shock chord but once you get that you're golden. I say it's quieter because it doesn't have the slide ring and all that hitting metal when you shoot. You probably wouldn't notice the difference I've just been around them a lot. 

They are both excellent quality guns and like Wilson said the Ocean Rhino has some extra goodies you can put on them. I've never needed a kill spike but some people love them.


----------



## Clay-Doh

He's talking about the new completely redisigned Rhino. Badass well built..I was just wondering about the weight.

One you had Paul was the older moldel, right? A pimped out Biller?


----------



## jer4011

I end up changing my mind every day.I may just wait til spring to get one. I doubt I will be using it between now and then anyways.


----------



## sloticus

*Speargun*

Trying to find the perfect spear gun based on other peoples opinions is an exercise in futility. Spearguns are like golf clubs, you can't find one that does everything well. I have owned Billers, Rhinos, and JBL's. They all have there finer points, well except for JBL, unless you want to add disposable to the list. I am using a Mako currently and have been pleased with it. You will not find better customer service from a gun company, than Dano and his team at Mako provide. The open muzzle guns are nice and very accurate, but are not for beginners. The euro guns are badass and shoot like lasers. I like my Mako for shooting big fish in open water. In the rocks and wrecks I prefer a Biller or rhino. I am very impressed with the quality of the Makos especially for the price. Mako now has an enclosed track gun that looks awesome, and is available as an upgrade to their iconic and oceanic line. For the record I have seen one the the new Rhinos with a broken handle out of the box. Rhino did promptly send a new handle. Mako also will replace your gun even if it gets run over by a truck. I have never used a wooden Riffe, but did try a metal tech once. It was like trying to swing an anchor around under water. You can also get the Mako with an enclosed muzzle so that you can free shaft. Just pick one and go kill some shit, you'll probably loose it anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## Biller48

My 2cents, AB Biller 48 Mahogony, Hence the screen name biller48, I have one for structure and one rigged for open water, great for the price. I would say, for a traditional gun make your own bands, the end result is priceless.


----------



## Pierce07

sloticus said:


> You will not find better customer service from a gun company, than Dano and his team at Mako provide.


I will agree with that. Dano over there is a really nice guy. Great customer service. I was just thinking support the locals and if they don't have what you want for what you can afford go somewhere else.


----------

